# How's Your Color Vision?



## Buckster

I suppose this fits with "Technical Challenges".  Here's a neat online test to check your color vision and find out where you may be having problems:

Munsell Hue Test

It probably also helps determine if you're working from a monitor that allows differences subtle enough for you to make them out.

If nothing else, it's interesting.

I managed to score a perfect 0.  :thumbup:


----------



## usayit

Very interesting.. I'll have to try this out at my home workstation when I have more time.  Looking at that just made me realize just how bad my display on my netbook really is (in the light I am currently in).  I can't see a difference in many of the boxes to determine their order.


----------



## JamesMason

12, not too bad i dont think. Saying this monitor ain't calibrated


----------



## robertwsimpson

I got an 18.  I was going for the high score.


----------



## cauzimme

12 too!


----------



## SlimPaul

8 here


----------



## leighthal

8 for me. The green to purple (line 3) being the hardest to figure out. They all looked the same to me.


----------



## Craig J

Wow. I just scored a 62. I got the blues hosed up.

Thanks for sharing, homey (I am from "Up North" too).

Craig


----------



## NateWagner

ahh, I remember seeing this posted quite a while ago... it definitely helps to have a good monitor and good lighting.


----------



## sauce839

7... on my work computer.  but I now have a headache.


----------



## Hardrock

My work monitor gets a 9. Is this an accurate test to see if you monitor is calibrated? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JamesMason

Hardrock said:


> My work monitor gets a 9. Is this an accurate test to see if you monitor is calibrated? Thanks for sharing.



No not really because you may have a perfectly calibrated monitor but have crap colour vision. I think people such as myself are blaming their crap colour vision on their monitors :lmao:. However a well calibrated monitor will make the job easier.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I'm going to crank up my monitor contrast and try it again

*evil laugh*


----------



## JamesMason

robertwsimpson said:


> I'm going to crank up my monitor contrast and try it again
> 
> *evil laugh*



rofl


----------



## Renol

Perfect zero. Something I don't get though...it says best score for my age range is "-4" but if perfect is zero, how can there be a negative?


----------



## TylerF

59. grr well its 2 in the am and im in a dark living room. will try again sometime hah


----------



## musicaleCA

3, on a crappy TN display, and I mucked-up on the blue-greens, where this display is worst, so I don't think I did too shabby at all. Yay!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

I got 16.


----------



## EW1066

Wooohooo!!! I got a 3. My kids always say I'm color blind. Turns out It's just bad fashion sense. Somehow I fell vindicated and just a little embarrased at the same time

Vince


----------



## yogibear

I managed a 6 on my laptop in this coffee shop.  My problem area was the blue/greens aswell.  Thanks for the test.  Going to try it at home on my other monitor aswell.   Amazing scoring a 0.  Super eyes you have!


----------



## twimoumif

I accept with information:  people such as myself are blaming their crap colour vision on their monitors and a well calibrated monitor will make the job easier.


----------



## eric-holmes

I scored a 4. The blue/purple screwed me.


----------



## musicaleCA

eric-holmes said:


> I scored a 4. The blue/purple screwed me.



Yup, like the rest of us. On top of a crappy display, blues are where the eye is least sensitive. So it's no wonder many of us bork that area.  

Be concerned if you completely bork the greens though. O.O


----------



## John Sampson

Hi Eric
How about some images of your hometown?


----------



## rocdoc

Where are my dyschromatic brothers? We're supposed to be about 7% of American males, not sure about proportion in other parts of the world. Interesting, I wonder if there are fewer of us here, on a photography forum - limited color discrimination could naturally select against this hobby. It seems very dependent on time of day and ambient light. I scored 205 last night, improved to 58 today. Wondering about an implicit learning effect on this too. 
Anyone else who scored relatively poorly, don't feel bad. It's a variation that is so common it's generally considered normal. They may not let us fly planes, but I'm not sure what their cut-offs are. What is also interesting is that in spite of the dismal score on this, day to day life is generally not affected. I had no idea I had reduced color discrimination until I saw Ishihara plates for the first time.


----------



## righteous_bucks

Renol said:


> Perfect zero. Something I don't get though...it says best score for my age range is "-4" but if perfect is zero, how can there be a negative?



Yeah, I got a 0 too and it said best score was -4 when I checked too :scratch:


----------



## Buckster

Yeah, that -4 is strange.  Some kind of glitch, I guess.  Mine says:


> Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.
> 
> 
> Your score: 0
> Gender: Male
> Age range: 50-59
> Best score for your gender and age range: 0
> Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## ariadrake

Obtain a test for color blindness online (See Reference 1.). Color-blindness tests are available for free on the internet, and although they should not be the ultimate diagnosis, it can give you an idea if you think you or someone you know could be colorblind.
 

 								 								Read the corresponding questions on the online test and view the patterned pictures. Most color blindness tests are a series of pictures with multiple colors and patterns popping out through a background of another color. Refer to the answer key to see if you found all the shapes and patterns, or you can have a friend quiz you. Online tests can be taken in your home by viewing the pictures on the computer screen.
 

 								 								Take note of which answers you get wrong, if any. These may be colors that you have trouble seeing.
 

 								 								Bring the subject and the test results to an ophthalmologist. The doctor can further confirm the test results, give another test if necessary, and make an official diagnosis.


----------



## DennyCrane

I have crap vision and a crap monitor and I need new glasses and all you kids need to get off my lawn.

Now.


----------



## Prometheus

Got a perfect 0 on my 2005/2006-era Toshiba laptop in a room lit by a two-bulb ceiling fan with incandescents ... and fingerprints all over my screen ... This was interesting, going to pass it on to a few people.



> Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.
> 
> 
> Your score: 0
> Gender: Male
> Age range: 20-29
> Best score for your gender and age range: -4
> Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## GeneralBenson

rocdoc said:


> Where are my dyschromatic brothers? We're supposed to be about 7% of American males, not sure about proportion in other parts of the world. Interesting, I wonder if there are fewer of us here, on a photography forum - limited color discrimination could naturally select against this hobby. It seems very dependent on time of day and ambient light. I scored 205 last night, improved to 58 today. Wondering about an implicit learning effect on this too.
> Anyone else who scored relatively poorly, don't feel bad. It's a variation that is so common it's generally considered normal. They may not let us fly planes, but I'm not sure what their cut-offs are. What is also interesting is that in spite of the dismal score on this, day to day life is generally not affected. I had no idea I had reduced color discrimination until I saw Ishihara plates for the first time.



Right here.  I got a 143.  Ouch.


----------



## kevo1586

I scored 0... saweet!  "Perfect Color Vision"


----------



## Pugs

Wow... that was frakkin' HARD!


----------



## rocdoc

GeneralBenson said:


> Right here.  I got a 143.  Ouch.



Good to find a brother in suffering. Keep the chin up general! We shall overcome! Color vision is SO overrated... 
As I said, daily life is usually unaffected by this. You may have not been aware of any limitation before taking the stupid test. We don't need no stinking tests!


----------



## dtzitko

Color blind check in. 112 here.


----------



## manaheim

That was fun.  I got an 8.  I'll have to try again on my monitor at home.


----------



## kevo1586

it was getting hard to focus by the end of it... lol  Not sure if I could have took another row... lol


----------



## Pugs

kevo1586 said:


> it was getting hard to focus by the end of it... lol  Not sure if I could have took another row... lol


Amen, to that!


----------



## rizomes

Your score: 0
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

\0/  beers are on me!


----------



## Invictus

I got zero aswell, and -4 is a perfect score for my age range???!?!?!


----------



## notsue

With my glasses on, I scored a 31. They are for seeing far away, and I actually strain to see the computer with them on.
So I took them off and tested again and got a 4.
The first time my graph showed troubles pretty much each time the colors meet, and the second time it only showed trouble in the blue.


----------



## IuriiO

Your score: 4 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 20-29 
:lmao:


----------



## britonk

18 for me, an interesting test! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajpicture

3 here. I hadn't seen this test before.


----------



## taskoni

20 here...


----------



## Moving Pictures

Scored 12.


----------



## EJKelehan

I got a 29, and the highest for the male 10-15 age range is 1.5k so i feel pretty good about my eye now...


----------



## Jeff Canes

56 for me, but I have an old screen at work


----------



## Pugs

Jeff Canes said:


> 56 for me, but I have an old screen at work


Wow!  That yellow text is literally impossible for me to read...  They didn't have a yellow spectrum on the test which is a good thing 'cause I would've bombed it, apparently.


----------



## y0aimee

i scored a 7.  
man, that was hard to do... my eyes were playing tricks on me.  LOL.


----------



## Olympus E300

Interesting - I scored 22 ... I should have cleaned my glasses 1st...  :er:


----------



## Actor

IMHO how well you do on this test depends on how much time you are willing to spend on it.  It tests your patience as much as your eyesight.  I could still see out of order stuff when I decided "to hell with it" an clicked submit.  Scored infinity.


----------



## DemonAstroth

I got an 8, the 3rd line was definitely the hardest.

I have really nice bright white lighting in the computer room, but have never calibrated my monitor.


----------



## dave196

76, and thats with a perfectly calibrated monitor (did it 2 days ago).
Meh im green/red colour blind.....
quite badly


----------



## Amocholes

19


----------



## Joves

I got a 6 but like Actor said by the time I got to the last line it was becoming tedious so, I rushed through it. All of my other lines were perfect.


----------



## grafxman

I got a 34 on my 17" HP laptop, age 65


----------



## AE86

i got a 4, and a head ache! by the end of it my eyes felt messed up. Like each box looked a different height!


----------



## themedicine

got a 12....


----------



## Casshew

7 for me


----------



## astrostu

I'm really surprised - I got a score of 0.  26 here on a 30" Apple Cinema Display, re-calibrated to a 1.8 gamma instead of the default OS X 10.6 change to 2.2.  I felt like I was going blind trying to take that test -- they were dancing around the screen!


----------



## melrose09

8 for me!  Little problem with the blues and purples


----------



## stephenrapoport

hmmm... 43 but that was a first attempt. At 4pm on a Friday. With a chronic (worsening) hangover.


----------



## Don C

I got a 16 with an old monitor and much older eyes....


----------



## DReali

i gave up...


----------



## y2kgalaxee

Great test thanks for posting, I scored a 4  the blues and purples got me.


----------



## y2kgalaxee

Has anyone done a quick recap of trouble areas according to age groups?


----------



## Natalie




----------



## Nate_Houle

11.  My weakness was all in the blue-turquoise-purple area


----------



## SpdDmn

What a cool test! I got a 4, and I'd say the reds & greens got me. Now I'm going to try it on my colourblind boyfriend, mwahaha.

Edited to add: I got (0) on my laptop, and my bf got 98.. Haha!


----------



## cfeldman10

I Scored perfect


----------



## Actor

I had a recent eye exam.  The doc says I have cataracts and was not surprised that I did so poorly on the test.  He wants to wait a couple of years and then I'll have surgery to remove the cataracts.  I'll try the test again after that.


----------



## mrdemin

14 on my laptop, I will probably score a 40 if I take it again, I'm almost crying.


----------



## Aruzuriel

Renol said:


> Perfect zero. Something I don't get though...it says best score for my age range is "-4" but if perfect is zero, how can there be a negative?


I got that as well, 0 but -4 is best score. Anyone understand that or have the same thing happen?


----------



## Buckster

Yeah, this thread's nearly 3 years old, but I thought I'd bump it up for the new folks who've come in since then, and for the old folks to have a chance to retest if they want to.

The original linky no  worky no more, so here's a new one that does work:

Munsell Hue Test

I'll edit my first post to change it as well, if the forum software will let me after all this time.  If not, some kind moderator or admin could do it for me...


----------



## photospherix

Your score: 71
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

and I dont see colors -  i thought is was more of an intensity test


----------



## Judobreaker

Your score: 92
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 109748

Colorblind anyone? xD


----------



## mjhoward

I scored a 3 on an Eizo.  May try it again when I get home to see if I do any better or worse on the Apple display.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Damn, 78 and I have macular degeneration in my left eye (lines aren't straight for me and some shapes distorted), explains a lot lol


----------



## nmoody

Your score: 11
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

This was on my works TN panel, I wonder if I would do better on my home IPS screen.


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Pink_Estrella

i got a 49 ... made my eyes hurt a lil and got a lil dizzy after maybe because im tired


----------



## rokvi

Your score: 7
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


----------



## rokvi

cgipson1 said:


> View attachment 20227







Your not aloud to get your kids to help Charlie...   

:mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1

rokvi said:


> Your not aloud to get your kids to help Charlie...
> 
> :mrgreen:



! 

The only "kids" I have are four legged and furry! They only see in B&W, I believe!


----------

